# Lire PDF sur ipod dans n'importe quel répertoire ?



## Eric.T (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu désapointé :mouais: par le fonctionnement d'un ipod touch (moi qui suis sur PC ou je peux tout faire sauf le café) car je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de limitations .

J'ai un ipod touch (3ème generation, 32gigas), ios 4.1 et oplayer lite (itunes (version 10.0.1.22), non jailbreaké :rose:.

J'utilise oplayer qui me lit sans problème des vidéos, mp3 ....Etc 

Le problème c'est que les pdf ne passent pas ? Rien ne se passe ni ne se lance ni de messages d'erreur.

Existe t'il une appli qui :

- puissent lire les pdf ou qu'ils se trouvent (dans oplayer en l'occurence) et donc me demande de spécifier le dossier adéquat (j'ai mis les docs/vidéos/mp3 dans oplayer lite avec diskaid) dans l'appli du viewer pdf ?

D'autre part, peut on spécifier que quelque soit l'endroit ou l'on se trouve dans l'ipod, dès qu'on lance un pdf, ce soit le viewer de pdf choisi qui se lance plutôt que le viewer de pdf de l'appli (qui peut bugué) ?. Un peu comme su pc et sans doute mac ou dès qu'on lance une vidéo, on peut choisir de lancer toujours VLC ou BSPLAYER ou autre.

Merci d'avance. 

Ps: j'ai lancé des recherches sur le forum mais j'ai du tombé à côté


----------



## Eric.T (4 Octobre 2010)

Re,

visiblement, il faut mettre les fichiers PDF par exemple dans une appli qui les gère : fileapp ou pdfviewer par exemple et cela marche.

Je dois mal lire la doc et/ou être idiot car vu que j'ai des dossiers avec des documents ayant des formats différent, je me vois mal faire le tri dans chaque appli pour les lire/jouer ...etc

Ma question reste toujours d'actualité : comment lancer un pdf et/ou un fichier htm et que le bon "reader" se lance de lui même.

Merci

Ps: post précédent : tombé remplacé par tomber plutôt


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2010)

Puisque tu as iOS 4, tu peux télécharger sur l'App Store l'application iBooks d'Apple (gratuite) qui lit très bien les fichiers PDF.

Mais ça ne passera pas par oplayer.


----------

